# sheepshead this week



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone know if people are still catchin sheeps at the moment? i got two days off this week and plannin on sikes with some fiddlers


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Caught some nice onesfrom the bridge in navarre this weekend so it would stand to reason that they would definitely be at the fishing bridge. Either way, good luck to you!!

:usaflag


----------

